# Halter breaking



## aerigan (Aug 3, 2014)

My daughter has two wethers and is having truoble halter breaking them. She showed a wether last year and it halter broke very easily, in just three or four days. Shes been trying to break these for three or four weeks with little luck. They just flop around or fall down and fight. What are some tips to make this easier for her. Thanks for any info/help.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Have her put them in halters then tie them to a fence or something for a while, then they can fight all they want and it won't do anything


----------



## aerigan (Aug 3, 2014)

shes been tying them to a tree and working them. Maybe she needs to work them separate and not in sight of each other as not to upset the other one. Its a circus from the barn to the yard and tree area for sure.


----------

